# Car Mechanic Simulator 2015 - DLC



## Duplaga (Feb 20, 2016)

Hello forum users! I'm a programmer game Car Mechanic Simulator 2015
What do you think about that in the future enter the DLC allows "to pull the car out of the shed?" Something on the principle that as a player you are somewhere in the old barn, it is theoretically eg Beetle - haggle with some owner, you are buying the old Beetle from a haystack, you turn up and it turns out that include 911? Would you like to try something like this play?


----------

